# Skala ändern für Flachprofilanzeigen



## MRT (7 April 2011)

Ich muss für drei Wartenpultanzeigen (siehe Bild) die Skala ändern, die neue Skala soll dann über die alte drüber geklebt werden.

Gibts dafür vielleicht ein Programm für sowas oder wie macht ihr das.

Für eine Anzeige brauche ich eine radizierte Skala (Blendenmessung).


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2011)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40995&highlight=skala

Ich hab es letzendlich mit GNUPlot gelöst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## winnman (8 April 2011)

Ich mach sowas in CAD (AutoC..)


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Ich mach sowas in CAD (AutoC..)



Dann musst du aber deine Skala "zu Fuss" ausrechnen. Excel oder Gnuplat machen das selbstständig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MRT (13 April 2011)

Habs nun mit Corel Draw gezeichnet


----------

